# PPTP client split routing



## redlegion (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm currently trying to connect to a PPTP VPN provider, however, mpd5 won't change my default route. Attempting to change it manually, of course, breaks the PPTP connection. I've read about split routing solutions, but have found scarce amounts of information online.

Does anyone out there know a decent solution to this problem? I've looked around for hours now.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

redlegion said:
			
		

> I'm currently trying to connect to a PPTP VPN provider, however, mpd5 won't change my default route.


Can you post the error please?


----------

